# DVI video card recommendations?

## klieber

Looking for new DVI-capable video card that doesn't have broken DVI output

Does anyone here use a video card AND DVI output on Gentoo? If so, can you post the make/model here?  (Looking for responses from people that actually use the DVI output -- not just have it on their card.)

--kurt

----------

## chatwood2

I have a Gainward GeForce4 4600 card in my gentoo machine.  It has 2 DVI outputs actually, and it works great with my SGI 1600sw.  I took some time getting X to work properly, but that was because of the sgi screen and its oddities, not the Gainward card.

I get about 300 fps on fullscreen glxgears (1600x1024, 24 bit color).

 - Chris

----------

## klieber

Thanks for the recommendation.  After doing some more googling, it appears as though any card that has only DVI output should work fine.  Apparently, the problem has something to do with the analog/DVI output combo cards and the nvidia drivers intelligently recognizing that the DVI one is being used.

--kurt

----------

## chatwood2

I just looked at your other post about your problems switching between X and console, and I tried it (never done it before).  I had no problem at all switching between X and console.  Though, I do not use kdm.

 - Chris

----------

